# Monarch 10EE value question



## will.mcray (May 15, 2019)

I am looking at a monarch 10EE and from the pictures looks really good and comes with a lot of tooling. Manufacture date is 8/1947. All feeds work and it’s under power. I have seen these listed from $3900-$30k based on its restoration. On average is see them for $6k+. This lathe has been in this persons possession for 16 years and used as a hobbyist. Well cared for. 

If all looks good, what is a fair price based on everyone’s opinion based on different levels of condition. 

Thanks in advance. 

Will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb58 (May 15, 2019)

"...from $3900-$30k based on its restoration" - you answered it yourself. It all depends upon condition and the perceived value in your area. It's near impossible for anyone to give more than guesses without a lot more information.


----------



## will.mcray (May 15, 2019)

Honest answer. I appreciate that. Some folks just won’t pay more than a set regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (May 15, 2019)

They can be really expensive to get correct if they have problems, depending on the exact arrangement you get and how it has been modified over the years.  It would take a heavy book to start to describe it all...  Watch out...


----------



## pacifica (May 15, 2019)

The Monarch joke is that  the EE stands for the _electrical engineer_ degree you need to restore one.
That aside, $15,000 up should get you a machine that will run well . Lots of competition at that price point.
Including CNC.


----------



## Karl_T (May 15, 2019)

pacifica said:


> The Monarch joke is that  the EE stands for the _electrical engineer_ degree you need to restore one.



I agree. If it has original electrics, that would be a huge value reduction on that old machine.


For us hobbyists, a 10EE with dead electric is the deal to look for. A great many, myself included, have refit these machines to a 3 phase motor with VFD drive.

I LOVE my 10EE. Won't even guess a value for you though. Beware that tooling for the 10EE has gold plating prices.


----------



## Dabbler (May 16, 2019)

"lots of tooling" - Monarch tooling is very spendy.  Find out what he wants.  If you can afford it, and you like the price why not buy it?  Only you can assess what it is worth - to you.


----------



## bhigdog (May 16, 2019)

Get yourself to the Practical Machinest forum, Monarch section. lots of 10EE info there. 10EE's have a lot of fans but there are an awful lot of things to watch out for..............Bob


----------



## ThunderDog (May 17, 2019)

Mcray,

Even though we recently moved out of the Mid-Atlantic area, there was/is a 10EE still for sale in Westminster, MD.  I always included southern Pa., Md., and northern Va as similar pricing for machinery.  The ad used to have a picture with it.  If I recall it was in visually good shape, at least from the distance of a picture on the internet.  I know that it has been for sale at least 6 months or more.  Price for it is/was $4800.

My $.02, I think the amount of tooling included is a MAJOR factor in price.


----------



## will.mcray (May 17, 2019)

I went am took a look at the lathe. Just as described and in the pictures. It’s in awesome shape. I didn’t see any wear on the ways. The gibs were tight and back last minimal. I had been in two home hobby shops for the last 35 years. Before that is unknown. Everything works as it should. Went through the whole machine and operated it and cut test price. BXA Aloris tool post holder installed. Tailstock nice and spins in and out very smooth. Variable speed smooth from top to bottom. Nothing broken or replaced. All original electronics. Comes with 7hp phase converter and switches. Collet chuck and closer, four jaw and three jaw chucks with extra set of jaws. Bunch of tool holders and cutting tools. At least 5 drill Jacob drill chucks that I saw from small to large also included. Steadyrest even though he said you probably won’t use it. And a lot of other tools and drill bits. Also the original manuals and schematics. 

He had 49 tire kickers. Some put down a deposit and wanted it but never returned. I put down a deposit and w WILL RETURN! 

I’m stoked on this. Looking forward to getting it here. 

Thanks for all your help and input. 

Will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (May 17, 2019)

congrats. You truly suck


----------



## Dabbler (May 17, 2019)

Congrats you will love it!


----------



## will.mcray (May 17, 2019)

I forgot to mention, it also has the taper attachment installed. Very nice. 

Will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (May 17, 2019)

Hi Will, congrats on the Monarch, post some pics when you get it home
Mark


----------



## reidry (May 19, 2019)

Congratulations!  Operating a 10EE is a joy, mine puts a smile on my face during every project.

As mentioned the Monarch forum over at Practical Machinist has a wealth of knowledge if you should run into any issues with the drive system.

Ryan


----------



## will.mcray (May 24, 2019)

Loaded and headed home. Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob308 (May 24, 2019)

I ran a ee in my book they are greatly overrated. it ran ok as long as the gods of electronics were smiling omit that day.


----------



## Karl_T (May 24, 2019)

I got my 10EE 25 tears ago. It had the original electronic and I had a terrible time trying to get an electrician to maintain it.

Finally tossed the entire drive and replaced it with a VFD and 3 phase motor. Never looked back, its been wonderful.


----------



## will.mcray (May 24, 2019)

These machines are full of history and that is why I love em..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## will.mcray (May 24, 2019)

May consider a vfd conversion in the future. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (May 24, 2019)

wow... that machine looks pristine - the paint is almost showroom!  

Yes, when the tube electronics fail, then a 3ph motor and VFD is the easy and cost effective solution.  

I have a very good friend that would repair the tube electronics for me...  but I don't own one and don't plan on buying one. - I have 2 lathes already!


----------



## will.mcray (May 25, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> wow... that machine looks pristine - the paint is almost showroom!
> 
> Yes, when the tube electronics fail, then a 3ph motor and VFD is the easy and cost effective solution.
> 
> I have a very good friend that would repair the tube electronics for me... but I don't own one and don't plan on buying one. - I have 2 lathes already!



This is the MG version so no tubes thank god. Still have deal with aging motors failing though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl_T (May 25, 2019)

will.mcray said:


> This is the MG version so no tubes thank god. Still have deal with aging motors failing though.



Number one wear item is brushes, both on the MGset and on the DC motor. I'd check how long they are right away. Replace them before they get too short. If doing a brush replacement, sand the armature smooth and clean between each copper contact.  

If its full of dirt and swarf inside, a good cleaning is in order.

I fought my MGset for years when the above no longer was enough. this was before VFDs  got so good, cheap, and small.  Today, if you got trouble after the basics, do the VFD upgrade.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 25, 2019)

That's a beautiful machine! Nearly brought tears to my eyes reminiscing over the controls. I ran one quite a bit during my apprenticeship. They are right up at the top of the class, along with the Hardinge HLV. You won't be able to blame the machine for the mistakes. You never told us how much you paid.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 25, 2019)

Karl_T said:


> sand the armature smooth and clean between each copper contact.


Use flint paper only.


----------



## pacifica (May 26, 2019)

will.mcray said:


> Loaded and headed home. Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great job of securing!


----------



## will.mcray (May 27, 2019)

pacifica said:


> great job of securing!



Wasn’t taking any chances!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

